# 29 Gallon Low light Aquarium



## sammyd77 (Nov 27, 2011)

So I recently stuck some hornwort plants in my 29 gallon aquarium. I got 2 bunches of them and they are doing well (so far). I would like to get some more plants, probably some java ferns and crypts. I have 3 lights over the tank right now. One 24" 18w Ge fluorescent daylight bulb and 2 10w aqueon screw-in CFL bulbs. So since it is low lighting, obviously I can only get low-light plants, but I was wondering can I still fill most of the bottom with plants and be alright? I also don't have any special substrate, just a sanded bottom so I will probably have to get some ferts. What kind, how often? I understand that having plants is all about balance and with that being said I am wondering about water changes. I think I have more fish than the plants can handle right now (14 fish total I believe) so if I got more plants would I rarely have to do water changes or should I still do the weekly 25% or so?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

There's no problem with filling your tank with low light plants, I love them! Java fern, anubias, crypts and mosses are great low light plants. Your lighting sounds more like mid strength lighting though (18+10+10 = 38 watts/29 gallons = about 1.3 watts per gallon, which is medium lighting) but no problems with that either, those plants would do well with higher lighting as long as you don't let algae build up. If you wanted you could do higher light plants as well. 

As for ferts, I really love being lazy, so root tabs are my favorites, just bury them deep into the substrate (1"+) and they'll take care of most of your fert needs for a month or two. As for water changes, you can never do too many, though that is a lot of work. you could try smaller changes per week if you would prefer, although every few weeks I would still do a large water change.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello sammy...

You have more than low lighting. 38 watts in a 29 G is closer to moderate light. Low light plants will grow very well in your tank. Cryptocoryne is fine, but Java fern may take a while to get used to more light in your tank, but it will. 

Your plants may take a while to get used to specific tank conditions, but with a little fertilizer in dry, liquid or granules dosed once a week when you do your water change, should give you a nicely planted tank in a few months.

Having a planted tank isn't brain surgery. You need to match the plants to the proper lighting. Either have a lot of fish in the tank or provide commercial ferts weekly. And, change a minimum of half the water in the tank every week. Don't be a "water change slacker". Your tank is basically an unflushed toilet. It needs to be flushed frequently, if you're going to be successful.

I have large, planted tanks and change a minimum of half the water in them every week. The more water you change and the more often you change it, the healthier your plants and fish will be.

B


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't meen to steal this thread. can you guys give me a little input?
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/how-many-bulbs-would-you-suggest-22038.html


----------



## sammyd77 (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks guys! So other than some crypts, what kinds of neat looking plants will 1.3 wpg be able to handle?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

sammyd77 said:


> Awesome. Thanks guys! So other than some crypts, what kinds of neat looking plants will 1.3 wpg be able to handle?


Hello again...

I can tell you what I have in my planted tanks: Water sprite, Water wisteria, Pennywort, Cryptocoryne, Anubias, Java fern, Peace lily, Banana plants, Amazon sword, Rotala, Ludwigia and Water lily. Research these plants, they should be enough to get you started.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You'd have to be more specific than that. There are a number of Rotalas that wil not do so well with low lighting. Some Ludwigias may have a little issue also, of which there are about 75 kinds.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> You'd have to be more specific than that. There are a number of Rotalas that wil not do so well with low lighting. Some Ludwigias may have a little issue also, of which there are about 75 kinds.


Good morning jr...

As usual, you're "spot on" with your comments. I didn't have the specifics on my plants, so that's why I added that sammy research them.

Talk to you again.

B


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

sammyd77 said:


> Awesome. Thanks guys! So other than some crypts, what kinds of neat looking plants will 1.3 wpg be able to handle?


You could also also use higher wattage 6500k cfls from wall mart. Should be easy to get up to 2w/gallon or so.

I use anacharis, vals, small potted (crypts, small swords) and an amazon sword. I have also used, bacopa, cabomba, wisteria, java, java moss with success. Never had much success with banada plants though.

my .02


----------

